# WTB: Cast iron bicycle stand



## jpromo (May 10, 2013)

Reproduction would be fine. I just want a way to stand up my BSA Airborne without putting a kickstand on it. I like the tire stand style versus the axle stand style. Something in this vein. Thanks!


----------

